# Query regarding Canon 600EX II RT



## Overread (Mar 8, 2017)

So I can see that the new Canon 600EX II RT flash sells for nearly double the cost of the older Canon 600EX RT. Some googling around has shown me that the basic differences between two are:

1) The newer MKII has an increased number of potential flash bursts within a small frame of time (ergo can keep up with fast shutter speed better).

2) The newer has a redesigned and easier to use radio control menu setup.

Otherwise they appear to be very similar (these two seemed to be the most commonly raised points, although a few other refinements have been adjusted as well). 


So is it worth the price difference? Normally I'd not think such modest adjustments worth a near two times price rise; however I do shoot action photography; I do want to (some day) use flashes to do insects in flight - thus primary areas of my interest do involve fast shutter speeds and would benefit a flash that can do most bursts. 

But is it really worth it; is the improvment REALLY practically and sensibly worth the investment at this point in time? Has anyone here used either or both flashes to give any commentary?


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't used any version of the 600. I have multiple 580's and 430's. I can get many frames per second (easily 6fps) at low power without either of the 600's. Even with "older" gear, I haven't found myself to be limited to even think about wanting either of the 600's.

The 600 Mk II gets more FPS than the Mk I, but how much more? And for menus, I get the sense that you're experienced enough that the existing menus aren't much of a problem. It's hard to believe that the flash upgrade is worth it...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2017)

*Insect in flight flash*: I thought that was commonly done at low, fractional power output levels, so the flash durations drop to really quick times, like 1/10,000 to 1/50,000 second? Meaning that almost anything from 1/8 to 1/128 power would allow you to keep up with 6,8,10 frames per second--if it were even possible to track an insect in flight in a sequential burst. I dunno...I've seen some high-end insect in flight flash work done using fly-through trigger systems, done with ancient 1970's Vivitar 283 flash technology (works at the Oregon Zoo).

Do you have a specifications set that's got all the really pertinent information on the two models? I think the doubled price difference seems a bit much, on the surface, but perhaps there really are some worthwhile differences? Also, is it possible that Canon is simplky trying not to leave money on the table, by pricing the Mark II variants really high at first release, AND so as to protect dealer investment in older stocks of the earlier 600 models? Introducing a new, high-priced item that's close in features/specifications to an earlier item does keep the value of older stick from nose-diving, which is something dealers like!


----------



## Overread (Mar 9, 2017)

For me the main reason to upgrade at all from my 580 is the built in radio triggers; so either of the 600 fits that core requirement right out of the box.

The only articles I can find list a few bonuses 
Canon DLC: Article: What's New: Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT
Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT Review - Nerd Techy

Also thanks to nerdtech I now know that Omni-bounce's future is limited if Canon are starting to put one of those into every single flash that comes out now  (then again its basically just a small cup of plastic; dirt cheap but a super popular accessory - even if many use it wrongly).


It really is that faster recycling time that's the primary difference between the two; as well as a few menu and control revisions along the way. The menu revisions sound good, not deal breaking but certainly good improvements. 



Derrel you're also right a lot of insect stuff is done at lower powers (or with high end custom units). I was likely miss-thinking that line of thinking (plus likely recalling that the Canon Twinflash has a horrible recycling speed which is a pain to work with ).


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

I would take the money you save by getting the older versions and get a quantum battery pack. That will make your recycle time 100x faster than the new version without the quantum. With the quantum you can shoot fast enough that you can burn out your flash... so be careful.


----------



## Overread (Mar 14, 2017)

I did plan on getting a second Pixel battery pack. I currently use one with my 580 (and also my twinflash which its fantastic with); so I figured I'd pick up another for these two flashes since htey boost recycling time but are not too expensive compared to other options


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2017)

Quantum Battery technology works great, and is FAST, but also somewhat heavy and bulky, especially comopared to these new, external battery packs (like the Pixel) that have become the new power supply booster of chocie among many people. I have a Quantum Battery 1, and a Quantum Turbo; the Turbo has always been a royal PITA, the Battery 1 less so, but still, it is a heavy, gelled lead acid pack, and so it really pulls at the belt of the wearer. These new kind of externa booster batteries, the ones that use AA cells, these look a lot smaller and lighter to me, and their prices are way below the Quantum level. These Pixel battery packs look pretty good to me, especially considering their price!

I looked at your link, and it seems the 600RT EX-II has a much faster recycle time than the earlier version, but I do not see that speed increase as particularly valuable for the kind of uses "I" would use a speedlight flash for; if in need of fast recycling, or rapid and sustained burst fire, that's where the Quantum Turbo battery was always the speed champion, with its ability to simply flood electricity to the flash capacitor at breakneck speed. In effect, a Quantum made even a slowish battery-poweered flash a very FAST battery powered flash. I guess one has to decide how fast a recycle time is "fast enough", and at what price speed.

I would rather have a second, slower unit than only one, faster unit for the same total cash oulay.


----------

